

Tor-ramdisk - rl1987
http://opensource.dyc.edu/tor-ramdisk

======
mukyu
A server without disks can just as easily serve files as it can run a Tor
node.

I fail to see how this solves any problem or is useful deterrence of the
police seizing your box.

~~~
jpdoctor
> I fail to see how this solves any problem or is useful deterrence of the
> police seizing your box.

It's not a deterrence to seizing the box. It's a deterrence to finding
anything on the box after seizing it.

~~~
jethroalias97
And the arms race continues. I expect this will work only as long as law
enforcement doesn't recognize it's a ram only box, after which they'd just
keep it plugged in or drop it into liquid nitrogen to preserve the bits if
they cared enough.

~~~
vectorpush
Easier said than done, power can be cut in an instant or even automatically
(triggered by unauthorized entrance to a facility, for example).

~~~
anamax
Dynamic ram refresh intervals are mindbogglingly conservative, especially if
you're not running near the upper-temperature limit. In other words, DRAM
doesn't lose information anywhere near as fast as the refresh intervals might
suggest.

------
JonnieCache
So, these days I need to run my tor box on a ramdisk, which has its RAM kept
nice and warm, and has its power cut automatically by the intruder alarm. Just
so I know where things stand.

If I'm gonna go rigging things up to alarm systems, may as well just set up a
thermite reaction TBH.

------
kurumo
Now, how hard would it be to design a sort of minimal virtual machine that can
run this in parallel with e.g. a Windows host OS? Distribute it via some
existing delivery vector, et voila...

------
robot
Never thought uClinux would be used for such purpose.

------
scrod
Perfect! Combine with your choice of the following for plug-n-play subversion:

    
    
      http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Linux-system-squishes-into-Ethernet-connector/
      http://pwnieexpress.com/
      http://www.gumstix.com/
      http://www.raspberrypi.org/

------
borism
in case of search, wouldn't law enforcement agency seize ALL your equipment,
not just the one box you point them to saying: "here's my diskless tor relay.
take it!" ?

~~~
darklajid
So? The idea is not to protect your browsing habits. It's to protect the users
of your node. They won't leave a (permanent) trace. Of course if they go for
your devices they can look at your disks and see what _you_ were doing.
Different thing though.

The important thing is storing the ssl key in a secure manner.

